# I've got an invitation



## Manny (Feb 3, 2011)

I got an invitation to try a free class of aikido, the sensei is a student from maste Yutaka Kurita ( http://www.kuritajukuaiki.com/gpage.html ), what can you tell me about this master?

It's an honor to get this kind of invitation, I feel aikido is a nice martial art for men of my age.

I will go next wendsday.

Manny


----------



## Yari (Mar 7, 2011)

HOw did it go?

/Terje


----------



## citom (Mar 7, 2011)

Manny said:


> I got an invitation to try a free class of aikido, the sensei is a student from maste Yutaka Kurita ( http://www.kuritajukuaiki.com/gpage.html ), what can you tell me about this master?
> 
> It's an honor to get this kind of invitation, I feel aikido is a nice martial art for men of my age.
> 
> ...



You can read an interview with Kurita Shihan here:
http://www.aikidosphere.com/articles/shihankai_articles.php?8


----------



## Manny (Mar 11, 2011)

Yari said:


> HOw did it go?
> 
> /Terje



Well I haven't had the time to go to aikido dojo because of work, but I will atend the class maybe the end of this month.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi every one, economics right now is not so goo on me, my bussiness is runing low these days and right now it's a little dificult to pay another dojo montly fee, the average montly fee for aikido lessons is about $40.00 american dollars.

However I have no give up on aikido, even I can't train it/learn it  right now here I have a good aikido forum to vist and learn soemthing about you guys.

I hope bussiness get well soon.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Jul 20, 2011)

Tonight is the night, I will go to aikido dojo to have a intoduccion class, I want to train in another martial art this summer and learn and progress on it. Wish my luck.

Manny


----------



## Yari (Jul 23, 2011)

How did it go?

/terje


----------



## Manny (Jul 25, 2011)

Yari said:


> How did it go?
> 
> /terje



I could not make it, I left office to late and could not arrive on time, however this past saturday I had a nice trainining meeting in a shotokan karate dojo. In this dojo we met some lima-lama guys, a budo taijutsu sensei, the shotokan sensei and his staff and one aikido sensei. Everyone show two or three techs so basically I had the oportunity of blend with the aikido sensei.

It was a little dificult to me to flow cause even I know some joint manipulacions the concept of irimi and tenkan was new and my coordination was not good, however I think the seed is planted and really like it, aikido is another concept, the sensei without effort could evade and control me and I am bigger and heavier than he.

Manny


----------

